

Gameloft scaling back Android development in favor of iPhone - rauljara
http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSTRE5AJ1EU20091120

======
ajross
_"We are selling 400 times more games on iPhone than on Android," Rochefort
said._

Unsurprising, as I just checked the android market and their site, and
couldn't actually find any of their games for sale! No product results in no
revenue. Now, maybe there are good reasons they're not shipping on Android,
and an article about that would be really interesting to read. But _this_
article is just a hit piece, sorry.

------
smokinn
Oh please, this is just Gameloft whining and hoping others drop out so that
they have less competition. They've successfully run in the extremely
fragmented cell phone game market long before the iPhone came out. Android is,
at worst, the same thing they've already been doing. If they ignore Android
someone else will come along and eat their lunch with their own business
model.

------
haseman
Not surprising. The cost of developing for the Android platform is rising:
(Multiple screen resolutions, buggy SDK implementations) and the money to be
made in this area isn't rising to match. As the platform fragments more (it
will) revenue (or people willing to pay for applications) has to rise as well
or more than just Gameloft is going to exit the android marketplace.

~~~
halo
Android sales are almost certainly increasing faster than development cost, so
I doubt that's the issue.

The likely reason is that Android doesn't yet have the critical mass behind it
to make development profitable and Gameloft overestimated the speed of
adoption to begin with. If enough Android handsets were out there, I think the
criticism over the Marketplace and handset inconsistencies would be secondary
to profit.

------
enjo
Excellent timing. It sure appears that Android has hit its tipping point (I
have family members who are now proud owners of Android phones). Now is
definitely the time to scale things back.

------
dminor
Google did make some improvements to the market in 1.6, so I'm hoping that
effort is ongoing. Really frustrating how secretive they are about everything
though.

------
DanielH
Maybe I'm blind but I didn't find any of their games in the market...anyone
else?

